# What is this machine used for?



## NancyNGA (Jan 8, 2016)

This is not a quiz.  I don't have a clue.  Thought someone here would know.  It is sitting rusting and gathering dust out in my father's garage.

There is a motor with a belt attached to a cylinder in the center that evidently spins.  The thing that looks kinda like a bicycle seat swivels out toward the front.







The bar running the length of the thing apparently tilts, because there is an angle gauge at the top of this picture.


----------



## deesierra (Jan 8, 2016)

Wish I could help, but I have never seen anything like this. I am fascinated! I hope someone can enlighten us all


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 8, 2016)

I a planner for planning down wood......I use mine for making window extensions and door jams and on rough pieces of wood before sanding


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2016)

ronaldj said:


> I a planner for planning down wood......I use mine for making window extensions and door jams and on rough pieces of wood before sanding



Correct...A wood working tool...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 8, 2016)

Ron and Ken:  Thank you!


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 8, 2016)

It's called a Jointer 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 8, 2016)

BadeMillsap said:


> It's called a Jointer



Thank you, BadeMillsap.  Jointer seems to be a more common name.  I can now find videos of it working. :thanks:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 8, 2016)

It's a *PLANER*


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 8, 2016)

http://www.wwgoa.com/article/the-difference-between-a-jointer-and-planer/

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, I was trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 8, 2016)

It looks like a planer / jointer, but I work with steel not wood....:shrug:


----------



## nitelite (Feb 20, 2016)

Looks like an old planer to me. My father was a hobby wood worker and made some very nice items as he was a perfectionist. As a child I would go down in the basement and watch him make things and learned quite a lot as he would take the time to explain what he was doing. He has now passed on but our family has a lot of exquisite furniture and other household items in our homes. :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 20, 2016)

My son does cabinetry for a living and has his own business. He also said it was a jointer as many others have stated. He uses his on a daily basis.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 20, 2016)

It IS a Jointer...used primarily to plane the narrow sides of a piece of wood.  Its larger cousin, the Planer...is for smoothing to wider pieces of wood.  I have both in my workshop.  If in doubt, look up both tools on a home improvement store web site....Lowe's, Home Depot, etc.


----------

